
List of acquisitions by Google since 2001 - herdrick
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_acquisitions_by_Google
======
pg
This is probably a very incomplete list. I've heard they've been buying
several per month. Most are so small they don't have to disclose them.

